#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-11
<benji> I thought it was our CHR week, but henninge is in the #launchpad topic and https://dev.launchpad.net/MaintenanceRotationSchedule is out of date.  Anyone know?
<gmb> benji: I thought what you thought. At least I did about two minutes ago, when I realised I'd forgotten to do any CHR stuff.
<benji> :)
<bac> good morning.
<gmb> Morning bac. Welcome back.
<bac> gmb: thanks.  i've been received into the hot, damp embrace of north carolina.
<gary_poster> oops
<gary_poster> again
<gary_poster> hi bac!
 * gmb starts skype, pretends he'd noticed that we were running behind
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call as soon as I see some sort of quorum
<gmb> Why does Skype have to sign me in as "offline" all the time? *sigh*
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> o/
<gmb> gary_poster: Completely forgot to mention: I need to step out shortly for at least a couple of hours to collect my car from the garage and pick up my wife from work. I'll work later this evening to compensate.
<gary_poster> ok gmb, understood
<gmb> This problem was brought to you by living out in the boondocks where bumpy roads have no respect for weakling suspension.
 * gmb -> afk; back later
<danilos> oh, devel is in RC, that's where my PQM messages have gone :)
<bac> benji: are you the #launchpad contact today?
<benji> bac: henninge was doing it until his EOD, which has apparently happened so yes
<bac> benji: just noticed it was blank in the topic so thought i'd ask
<benji> bac: thanks
<bac> gary_poster: did you attend the YUI "tech sharing" event?  is it worth hunting down the archive?
<gary_poster> bac, yes, and sadly, no. :-/
<bac> well, your honesty will save me 45 minutes
<gary_poster> :-()
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> CHR!
<benji> bac: this was the one good thing I got out of the presentation: http://www.jsrosettastone.com/
<bac> benji: that'll be handy when we switch to jquery!
<benji> :)
 * danilos -> out
<gary_poster> CHR has a big backlog. :-/
 * gary_poster can't stand it.  I did my CHR hour, and can't make myself do more.  hopefully we'll all catch up gradually
<gary_poster> lunch
<benji> doing as much as we can stand sounds like a good catch-up strategy
<benji> ok, CHR time
<bac> benji: did you leave any CHRing for me?
<benji> bac: given that I'm still doing it, yes; you can take over for me now
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: did you tend to RT feedback at all?  man there are a ton of them.
<gary_poster> bac, I got to that at the end, and so I only did a couple before I decided that lunch would be great
<bac> smart move
<gary_poster> :-)
 * bac wishes RT had a bulk edit interface...
<gary_poster> hear hear
<bac> why did curtis remove the nice review-projects.py ?
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-12
<bac> hi gary_poster, do you want help today with bug 341927 ?
<_mup_> Bug #341927: launchpad needs bounce handling of email <canonical-losa-lp> <escalated-is> <lp-foundations> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/341927 >
<gary_poster> hi bac.
<gary_poster> mm, next steps would be mockups (balsamiq or similar)
<gary_poster> I suspect that's not particularly exciting :-P
<gary_poster> and I'm not quite ready with much after that
<bac> gary_poster: exciting or not, i'll do that if you want.  i need to come up to speed on your proposal, though.
<gary_poster> bac, hm.  actually, let's talk after call
<bac> sounds good
<gary_poster> bac, ok cool!
<benji> gary_poster: I have three (or four) things on my plate right now; one I want to forget I know anything about <wink> (bug 494219), the translations bug from before Dublin, and the two DWIM re. bug/branch linking cards (now on the board)
<_mup_> Bug #494219: Trying to assign a task to a user when not logged results in an Unauthorized error <bug-page> <dublin> <easy> <javascript> <lp-bugs> <ui> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/494219 >
<benji> I tentatively put the first DWIM card in active, but that's subject to change if you think I should finish up the translation one first.
<benji> (I forgot about the translation card, apparently it's one of the cards lp2kanban whisked off to never-never land).)
<gary_poster> benji, I know you don't want to hear it, but the translations one is what we should really make progress
<benji> heh
<benji> that's cool
<gary_poster> ok thanks
 * benji tries to find the part of his brain that had translations in it.
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> ooh, I hope I pushed that branch before my SSD died; I think I did
<gary_poster> benji, the other two things are WIP from thunderdome?
<benji> right
<gary_poster> benji, let's make bugs for those
<benji> well, one is, the other was of the "the opposite would be good too (and easy)"
<benji> k
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb skype
<gmb> Yarp
<bac> benji: your ssd died?  yikes
<danilos> yep
<benji> bac: very much so; Tuesday or Wednesday of Dublin
<benji> grrr; I lost my bug 734765 branch in my SSD crash; I also lost my notes about it
<_mup_> Bug #734765: Show linked upstream projects to the translatable templates in the +templates page <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/734765 >
 * benji goes to make some coffee.
<bac> gary_poster: i'm ready whenever you are
<bac> well, after i get some tea
<gary_poster> cool bac, I'll plan to call in about 5
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642629/
 * gary_poster lunches
 * gary_poster realizes he forgot to do CHR
 * gary_poster does not look forward to it but will put in his hour after lunch
<gmb> gary_poster: Just a heads-up: I've submitted a request for a swap day - next Thursday (21st) for the coming Saturday or Sunday.
<gary_poster> gmb, I have no documents awaiting sign off :-/
<gmb> Aaaaa.
<gary_poster> (in canonicaladmin)
 * gmb checks CA.
<gmb> gary_poster: Don't know if this will help: https://www.canonicaladmin.com/canonical/intramaster.nsf/0/9569997B9E24448A802578CB004E1168?opendocument
<gary_poster> gmb, WEIRD!!!  I can see it, and it is Awaiting Sign Off, but I can't approve it (and it still does not appear in my document list).  I'll ask HR...
<gmb> Ooo...kay.
<gary_poster> gmb, #hr is silent.  I'll send Sarah a note and cc you.
<gary_poster> but don't think this is a nice way to procrastinate from doing CHR.  Noooooo, bit at all...
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks. I'll talk to Sarah tomorrow and make sure it gets sorted.
<gary_poster> s/bit/not
<gary_poster> thanks
<gmb> gary_poster: Yeah. I've already done one CHR run today; lots of spam in the RT queue again :/
<gary_poster> :-/  at least that is easier to deal with than the poor people whose accounts are being used to spam, and we have no defense against spoofing.  They can't do anything at all, AFAIK!
<gary_poster> anything about it I mean
<gmb> I know :/
<bac> gary_poster: i'm not feeling well and am going to lie down so i'll be afk for a while
<gary_poster> bac, ok, take it easy & feel better
 * gary_poster emerges from other side of CHR, only mildly scathed.
<gary_poster> benji, hey.  for your two thunderdome in-progress tasks, please (ideally within next hour, but at least sometime today or tomorrow) create bugs for these, add "thunderdome" tag, and mark them as in-progress.
<gary_poster> (and link your cards to the bugs)
<benji> k
<gary_poster> ty
<benji> Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more; Or close the wall up with our Launchpad dead.
<benji> In feature work there's nothing so becomes a man As modest stillness and humility:
<benji> But when the blast of CHR blows in our ears, Then imitate the action of the tiger;
<gary_poster> lol, very nice
<benji> :)
<benji> gary_poster: what priority or these?  Low?
<gary_poster> benji, AIUI, high because you are planning on doing them in the next 6 mos :-)
<benji> gary_poster: ok.  Don't go all unpayed-overtime on me, but I'm implementing them one way or the other, even if I have to do it on my own time :)
<gary_poster> benji, heh, they are WIP, so I intend for you to get them off the board successfully. So, no worries.  :-)
<benji> ok, I've done my time; enough CHR for me
<benji> gary_poster: thanks for setting the assignee/status of those bugs for me
<gary_poster> np
<gary_poster> bac, sorry for the bait & ...drop, but I sketched the work necessary for the bounce bug, and Francis decided it was too much to do without scheduling
<gary_poster> so, I think the LEP is still valuable
<gary_poster> but we should look elsewhere
<gary_poster> for bugs
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-13
<gary_poster> hi
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 1-ish
<gmb> Yeo
<gmb> *p
<bac> rt
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, I am CHR/OCR today as well
<gary_poster> danilos, ok.  another reason to be pitiful :-)
<bac> gmb: ...ac/launchpad/other/lp-dev-utils/trunk> dpkg -S /usr/bin/lp-shell
<bac> ubuntu-dev-tools: /usr/bin/lp-shell
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, yeah
<gmb> bac: Thanks.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: So, you know how I said I was convinced that lifeless was wrong, and how I said I was bound to be wrong about that? Well, I was 50% right. Guess which 50%.
<benji> heh
<benji> gmb: so what was he talking about?
<gary_poster> gmb, heh, I'll be very curious to see how it works if what he proposed works.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: Well. If I declare linked_branches thusly: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643234/
<gmb> Calling
<gmb> >>> bug.linked_branches
<gmb> gets me:
<gmb> <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0xaccc9cc>
<gmb> *Somehow* it magically knows that treating it as a property is OK.
<gary_poster> wow
<gary_poster> lifeless for the win!
<gary_poster> I had no idea
<gmb> Lifeless is basically Merlin.
<gary_poster> heh
<gmb> And Knows Things
<bac> well, leonard should get some merlin props too for making it work that way, even if surprising
<gary_poster> true
<gmb> Very true.
<benji> I don't think "props" and "surprising" can be used together like that.
<bac> gmb: i'm unclear why your original version with ILaunchBag was so hideous in a property.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: Do either of you know how I can make sure this is exported for all version of the API? Is it just a case of multiple @operation_for_version declarations?
<bac> benji: leonard still gets demerits for it being so damned hard to figure out
<bac> gmb: i think you just do it for 'beta' and all others follow
<gmb> bac: LaunchBag is considered ugly and the model shouldn't know about view-level stuff (I believe that's the logic anyway).
<gmb> bac: Oh, awesome, thanks.
<gary_poster> gmb, if you declare it for a lower version and don't cancel it for a higher...yeah what bac said
<gmb> Right :)
<gary_poster> CHR!
<benji> the way unittest assumes that one of the arguments to assertEqual is the expected value and the other is the actual value irriates me to no end
<gary_poster> yeah.  it is not consistent across libraries.  We seem to have settled on (expected, actual) though
<gary_poster> lunch
<gmb> Ciao folks.
 * danilos -> off as well
<benji> CHR time for me
<benji> darn: "No space left on device" I guess my VM isn't big enough.
<bac> CHR...better late than never
<bac> danilos: can you look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/164475 tomorrow?
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-14
<danilos> gmb, hi, could you perhaps do a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-790088/+merge/67938 for me? (no OCRs yet, and this is 30 line diff)
 * danilos wanders off after some food
<gmb> danilos: Sure.]
 * gary_poster changes hours to 7:30 (now-ish) to 4:30-ish, at least for a couple of weeks (to be able to take boys to swim lessons)
<danilos> anyone: how do you feel about learning a bit about translations import queue and crafting some SQL for dpm? (I'd be happy to help, but I think it'd be a nice worthwhile [and simple] exercise if you are interested :)
<danilos> anyone = oneof( bac, benji, gary_poster, gmb )
<gary_poster> halloooo
<benji> what's up?
<gary_poster> I'm interested but I have a bit of a queue myself
<gary_poster> I'd be happy to have someone else take it.  If not, I can take it in maybe a couple of hours
<gary_poster> danilos ^^
<benji> danilos: I think I win the has-too-many-things-in-the-pipeline contest, so I'll have to pass
<danilos> gary_poster, benji: ack, I'll look at gmb/bac to see if they've got a minute or two
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> danilos: I'll have some time after the team call if that suits.
<danilos> gmb, sounds great, thanks
<danilos> gmb, it seems we do have API for what dpm was asking about, so you might be off the hook :)
<gmb> Ha, that API-does-stuff problem :)
<gary_poster> call RSN
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb ^^^
<gmb> k
<bac> ok
<gmb> So it seems that multi-team works, but only for a value of "works" where "works" means "doesn't work."
<danilos> gmb, to me it seems to mean "interesting" as in that curse "may you live in interesting times" :)
<gmb> danilos: Yes, that's fairly accurate :)
<gmb> gary_poster: Shall we chat?
<gary_poster> gmb, yes indood.  please gimme a call
<danilos> gary_poster, hi, can we perhaps postpone the call for tomorrow?
<danilos> (or make it very short, fwiw)
<gary_poster> danilos, ack, still talking.
<danilos> gary_poster, cool, thanks
<gary_poster> danilos, can talk now too.  I don't have much to talk about.  up to you.
<danilos> gary_poster, hum, let's do it then :)
<gary_poster> k :-)
<gary_poster> oh, oops...CHR
<gary_poster> ...after I go get some water...
<gary_poster> gmb, flacoste's reply was good I thought
 * gary_poster lunches
<gary_poster> bac, will be ready in a sec
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, ok ready anytime, gimme a call when you want
<bac> gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644292/
<gary_poster> benji, I'm ready when you are
<gary_poster> gimme a call when you want
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-15
 * gmb -> lunch
<gary_poster> hey gmb.  I had one follow-up thought on our pre-imp call about bug 777874.  From my notes:
<gary_poster> " * OPEN QUESTION: if a bug has been explicitly moved back to "New," should we not make the change--that is, should we honor explicit moves back to "New"? Given current feedback on related issues, I believe the answer is that we should still make the change, ignoring any previous explicit moves. That would certainly be easier."
<_mup_> Bug #777874: If multiple reports on new bug, mark it confirmed <bug-lifecycle> <bugs> <escalated> <ubuntu-platform> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gary> <Ubuntu:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/777874 >
<gary_poster> WDYT?
 * danilos drops out to pick up some food, back in time for the call
<gary_poster> cool
 * gary_poster received stuff for MacBuntu hard drive!  Will attempt over lunch
<bac> gary_poster: which machine are you putting that in?  an iMac?
<gary_poster> bac, MacBook Pro.  http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/drive_bracket/datadoubler/
<gary_poster> bac benji danilo gmb, call in 2
<danilos> ack
<bac> gary_poster: i've wondered about those.  curious to hear how it goes.
<gary_poster> bac, me too. ;-) I'll let you know.  reviews looked good.
 * gary_poster check to see if he forgot about gmb/benji not being around
<gmb> I'm here...
<benji> I think I'm here.
<gary_poster> oh cool
<bac> gary_poster: my expense is 'awaiting signoff'
<gary_poster> gmb, I have assembled a few more proposals for that bug.  Could you review these and see what you think?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure
<gary_poster>  * (this one might be kind of lame; I haven't decided yet) I think I don't want to use event listeners after all.  If I did, I would want to fire an ObjectModifiedEvent every time a bug's "duplicates" value changed, using an ObjectModifiedEvent.  To do that properly, I'd have to fire the event more often than I need or want (for instance, when a bug is no longer a duplicate).  I'm afraid the listeners would be unne
<gary_poster>  * As a follow-on, the only places I will eventually want to have code checking what to do is in Bug.markUserAffected, Bug._markAsDuplicate and Bug.addTask (not BugTaskSet.createTask because not during bug creation, import).  This seems like a small list.
<gary_poster>  * While we have a feature-flag based opt-in for this feature, I'll also need some code in BugTask.transitionToTarget--if the old one didn't participate but the new one does, we'll want to consider changing status.
<gary_poster>  * len(bug.user_ids_affected_with_dupes) > 1 looks like the proper basic condition to consider changing statuses.
<gary_poster>  * I don't think external (bugwatch) bugs should be affected.  I think status should be managed separately for them.  If so, though, I'm pretty confused.  It looks like LP bugs correspond to external bugs...and they have corresponding bugtasks...but can you add bugtasks for other in-LP projects?  bug.bugtasks[0] appears to be the bugwatch bugtask...but there doesn't seem to be a reliable way to check if the bugtask
<gary_poster>   I currently have this guess.  You *can* add LP-project bugtasks to bugwatch bugs.  bugwatch *bugs* should participate in this status-update thing but *only for non-bugwatch tasks*--which means tasks with an index > 0 AFAICT, which seems *very* fragile. :-/  So, I'm hoping you have brilliant ideas for this one in particular.
<gary_poster> DONE
<gary_poster> Let me know if you think a call would be appropriate; that bugwatch issue seems kind of hairy to me
<gary_poster> thanks
 * gmb reads
<gary_poster> oops!
<gary_poster> how did I do that?
 * gary_poster is back gmb, sorry about that
<gary_poster> last thing I saw was "gmb reads"
<gmb> gary_poster: The next bit was "gmb makes vast philosophical pronouncement that gary_poster needs to understand to become rich and famous throughout the land"
<gmb> But never mind that...
<gary_poster> damn it all!
<gmb> gary_poster: So, working backwards...
<gmb> A simpler way to deal with the bugwatch issue is to do something like this in the auto-confirm code:
<gmb> for bug_task in bug.bugtasks:
<gmb>     if bug_task.bugwatch is not None:
<gmb>         continue
<gary_poster> oh!  ok
<gmb> (Obviously there are pithier ways)
<gary_poster> I guess I didn't look far enough for that
<gary_poster> ok easy, yay
<gmb> len(bug.user_ids_affected_with_dupes) > 1 makes sense to me, too; I think that's fine.
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> Also agree on transitionToTarget() whilst this is only available for certain targets.
<gary_poster> oh...
<gary_poster> oh, right, gotcha
<gary_poster> (misread at first)
<gmb> gary_poster: And I think that you might be right about event listeners, too, given how few places the auto-confirm code needs to be called.
<gmb> Although event listeners is nice and generic, I suspect that YAGNI.
<gary_poster> cool, gmb
<gary_poster> ok, that sounds like all of 'em, yeah?
<gmb> Yep
<gary_poster> cool, thanks again
<gmb> np
<danilos> benji, hey, how are you doing?
<benji> danilos: not well; it'll have to wait until Monday
<danilos> benji, ack, if there's anything I can help with, do not hesitate to ask while I am still around
<benji> sure; thanks
<gary_poster> CHR...
<gary_poster> hey gmb, is there a work around for this bug?  Feel free to triage while you are there ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/810798
<_mup_> Bug #810798: Launchpad needs upstream bug search <Launchpad itself:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/810798 >
 * gmb looks...
<gmb> gary_poster: No work-around, sadly. Wouldn't be all that hard to do (though it would be a small feature rather than a single bug, I think, to get it right)
<gmb> I'll triage it as Low for now.
<gary_poster> thanks gmb
<gary_poster> ugh
<gary_poster> CHR has been even lower on fun quotient than usual lately...
 * gary_poster takes lunch break
 * gary_poster decides to try installing his new hard drive.  If he is not back on line in an hour, you know will know...
<gary_poster> A Computer Catastrophe Occurred Here!
<gary_poster> Hopefully that won't happen...
<gary_poster> ...not as smooth as it could have been, but so far, so ok
<bac> benji i wonder if gary's mac is belly up?  how did you resolve your SSD problem?  did they just give you a new one?
<benji> bac: yep; it died in an apparently common way and they cross shipped me another one
<benji> If Gary is doing an OS install and getting things set up from scratch, it might take a while.
<bac> that's what you get for scrimping and buying an intel!  :)
<benji> heh
<benji> I recently saw some numbers on SSD failures somewhere.  It's something like 0.4% (lifetime?) which was worse than hard disks, but not by too much.
<benji> gary_poster: so you /weren't/ eaten by an SSD!
<gary_poster> benji, no...ubuntu install is more challenging that I had hoped, but...I'm practicing creative problem solving ;-)
<benji> what kind of challenges?  does the installer ask you to multiply large numbers in your head?
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> no, it doesn't work
<bac> gary_poster: eek
<gary_poster> I've tried 64 bit and 32 bit so far
<bac> gary_poster: what kind of errors?
<gary_poster> On one path, I get a mostly purple screen with a couple of icons on the bottom that I don't inderstand
<gary_poster> looks kind of like "computer keyboard = person with a circle around them"
<gary_poster> which doesn't communicate a lot to me :-)
<gary_poster> then I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<bac> it wants you to play twister
<gary_poster> then the cd/dvd drive stops spinning after a while...
<gary_poster> and the cursor is still blinking...
<gary_poster> and then I kill it.
<bac> yes, that qualifies as "challenging"
<gary_poster> Another path just gives me funky random blocks on my screen.
<gary_poster> Trying a third now
<gary_poster> ok here goes crazy nothing.  will be surprised if this works
<bac> benji: can
<bac> remove_button.set('innerHTML', link_text);
<bac> be replaced with
<bac> remove_button.set('text', link_text);
<bac> ?
<bac> if so, isn't the latter preferable?  am i right in remembering innerHTML should be avoided?
<benji> bac: if link_text doesn't include markup, yes
<bac> righto
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-09
<gary_poster> gmb hi.  I made an "approve" review of https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/lpsetup/make-lp-lxc-ip-discoverable-bug-1019181/+merge/113955 albeit with a bit of muttering in the comments.
<gmb> gary_poster, I think we should make a "kill doctests in lpsetup" card. The unittests I've found for inithost aren't all that comprehensive, and I'd started down the doctest road earlier... Might make a good branch for this afternoon, actually...
<gary_poster> cool, gmb, sounds good
<gmb> gary_poster, So, would you rather have something like "if os.path.exists(path1): elseif os.path.exists(path2): else: explode?
<gary_poster> gmb, in a "that's yucky and inconvenient but more paranoid" sort of way, yes.  I'd lean that way.  OTOH, I could understand someone not leaning that way under the circumstances, which is why I approved as is
<gmb> gary_poster, I'm easy either way - I just took the path of least ugliness.
<gary_poster> gmb, ack.  you choose.  reviewer privilege is to mutter, developer privilege is to decide when to ignore muttering. :-)
 * gmb adds that to the reviewer checklist.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, I'll go for paranoia, just to get my paranoia out of the way early in the week.
<gary_poster> :-) ok
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e7868bb3734212293bb6e76928d75059512d29dc?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gmb> gary_poster, Is that at the end of our static URL?
<gary_poster> gmb, oh booh, I forgot
<gary_poster> no
<gmb> Ok.
<gary_poster> gmb, are you there already?
 * gmb -> lunches
<bac> gary_poster: i'm creating a hangout
<gary_poster> bac try our shared one
 * benji reboots
<gmb> bac, So, pre-commit.sh in lpsetup... does a lot of lint spewage mean failure?
<gmb> (I'm assuming so, because my tests are passing but the branch won't land because pre-commit.sh fails)
<bac> yes, it should not spew, gmb
<gmb> Um.
<gmb> bac, I see 139 lines of spew
<gmb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082829/
<bac> gmb: try running pre-commit.sh in trunk, after pulling
<gmb> bac, Nope, still spews.
<gmb> bac, You don't have some kind of global config for pocketlint do you?
<bac> gmb: no b/c it passed in tarmac for me on friday, so there is nothing environmental for me that makes it work
<gmb> Oh.
<gmb> That's...
<gmb> vexing
<bac> gmb: but it did fail on tarmac for you?
<gmb> bac, Yes
<gmb> bac, Ah, might be pep8 that's failing...
<gmb> (Rather than pocketlint)
<gmb> Oh, no, it's both.
<bac> gmb: your pep8 and pocketlint are both in /usr/bin?
<gmb> bac, pep8 is in /usr/local/bin
<bac> gmb: who owns that?
<bac> i mean dpkg -S
<gmb> bac, root
<bac> sorry, see above
<gmb> python-pocket-lint: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pocketlint/contrib/pep8.py
<gmb> python-pocket-lint: /usr/share/pyshared/pocketlint/contrib/pep8.py
<gary_poster> gmb, I just freshly installed everything and ran tests to try and help.  on precise I don't see the errors you got in trunk
<gmb> Oh...
<bac> gmb: are the tarmac failures shown in your MP?  if so, which is it?
<gary_poster> /usr/bin/pocketlint
<gary_poster> /usr/bin/pep8
<gmb> bac, Oh, actually... No, Tarmac is full of test failures. Which is disappointing but, I've just realised, to be expected...
<gmb> So clearly noise is on my machine, not on tarmac (I was looking at the log before, not the MP)
<gmb> I'll look at that later, when I've fixed the tests.
<gmb> Maybe _I've_ got some global config.
<gmb> gary_poster, Haha. So, paranoia causes the test suite to break, because checking for the existence of a file that's not going to be installed on the test machine at import time is always going to fail.
<gmb> So I'm going to switch back to less-paranoid-and-more-elegant-anyway.
<gary_poster> gmb, ok cool
<gary_poster> hey benji, you are running tests on inithost and bac and I just saw something we did there that could never possibly work.  I could make a card for it, but I suspect you'll need to change it yourself.  Is your branch fairly up to date--say, you have all the code from Friday?  If so, in inithost.initialize, there is a section with comment "# Set up Apache modules".  That needs to be dedented to be run as root.
<gary_poster> benji, are you already going to be fixing that, or should I make a card?
<gary_poster> benji, over here! :-) ok thanks
<benji> pfft
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/install-lxc-rename/+merge/113992
<bac> why does the canonicaladmin leave calendar sort in reverse order by first name?  is that some kind of statement?
 * bac -> lunches
<bac> hey gary_poster, i'm trying to reconcile the card you created with the tasks in the hangout notes.
<bac> gary_poster: this card just seems to be an expansion of item 3 in the notes.  that's how i'm proceeding.
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  I *think it was 3 + 4
<bac> gary_poster: if 3+4 it will require a lot more than that card specified.  that's ok, just trying to ensure we're on the same page.
<gary_poster> bac, I like small branches, small cards.  Divide up as you think would be best
<gary_poster> bac, also if you'd like to pair again just let me know.
<bac> gary_poster: sure.  now is fine.
<gary_poster> bac, I'm in the "usual" channel--or I will be in a moment after I prepare
<gary_poster> bac you left channel
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac you left channel
<gary_poster> benji, your test runner is so polite that it aplogizes if there is a failure! :-)  I have questions but will send on email so you can have an evening.  Thanks!
<bac> gary_poster: rockstar accepted the tarmac fix and will merge it shortly
<gary_poster> bac, yay!
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-10
<bac> morning gmb
<gmb> Morning bac
<bac> hey gmb, you are doing all of your work within vmware, correct?  precise host?
<gmb> Yep
<bac> and there are no longer any problems with lxc?  i seem to recall in the early days post-budapest that lxc was unhappy in vmware.
<gmb> Yeah, it had its moments. At the moment though it's solid as a rock.
<bac> oh, excellent.  i'm trying to winnow down my number of machines.  perhaps a new, fast mpb-retina with vmware could replace two older machines
 * bac is good at rationalizing new purchases
<gmb> :)
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb call in 2 in our reserved hangout
<gmb> k
 * gmb -> lunch
<gary_poster> bac, I need to go take care of some cats for some neighbors for 10 or 15 minutes and then will be back and ready to pair
<bac> ugh, cats
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> I couldn't remember if we have a short URL for the hangout so I made this one: http://tinyurl.com/yellow-hangout
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, I sent an email out to everyone last week.  tinyurl.com/yellowsquad works
<gary_poster> bac I'm in yellowsquad and ready whenever you are
<gary_poster> bac, you dropped out
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> gmb you around?  If so, could you join us briefly in http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad please?
<gmb> Sure. Bear with me a sec...
<gary_poster> benji, hey.  We just ran into the fact that inithost should install apache2 and apache2.2-common
<gary_poster> are you fixing that?
<gary_poster> in which case we'll just leave it?
<benji> gary_poster: yep, as we speak
<gary_poster> cool, we'll leave it alone then thanks benji
<benji> if this tests run is successful I will be merging soon
<gary_poster> excellent
<benji> Tarmac!  I love you.  (Even though you point out that I'm a dufus and forgot to run pocketlint.)
<gary_poster> benji, btw, lpsetup has some instances of running ssh non-interactively.  If you haven't investigated them already, they might be worth a look for the future.
<benji> gary_poster: right, but it gets to pass command-line arguments; juju doesn't have such a channel (or I'm misunderstanding you)
<gary_poster> benji, really?  I know ssh -A works.  It's not a generic pass-through?
<gary_poster> that's a shame
<benji> gary_poster: I'm doing "juju ssh 1 ..." which (as far as I know) doesn't allow you to pass -o options through to ssh
<gary_poster> benji, this does not complain:
<gary_poster> juju ssh -o 'StrictHostKeyChecking=no' 2
<gary_poster> not clear that it does what I expect yet though
<gary_poster> benji confirmed that this does what I expect:
<gary_poster> juju ssh -o 'StrictHostKeyChecking=no' -o 'UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null' 2
<benji> gary_poster: interesting; that sounds like the ticket
<benji> gary_poster: I added the juju ssh note to the tarmac card
<benji> gary_poster: after I prepare I need to... talk to bac?
 * bac is writing merge proposal.  will be done soon
<gary_poster> benji, bac, I took late lunch and not finished but can come back to talk a bit with you two...and then maybe go back to relaxing just a bit more
<benji> gary_poster: that would be fine or I can work on getting the integration test more tarmac-compatible (or something else)
<gary_poster> benji, if you are waiting, why don't you look into that; then, when bac is ready, let's all hang out and figure out what to do
<benji> +1
 * bac is getting close
<bac> benji: want to do a review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/mv-initialize-lxc/+merge/114239
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> benji: just saw the conflict and have pushed a fix.  (it was only a blank line)
<benji> bac: ok, cool
<benji> bac: how does one install the pep8 linter?
<bac> benji: pep8 package.  just pep8, not python-pep8 like you'd think
<benji> that's where I went wrong
<bac> benji: yep, me too
<benji> I'll add a note to the README next to where it says how to get pocketlint.
<bac> good idea
<gary_poster> benji, btw, I had an interesting viewpoint clash between your interest in ROWE and the subtitle of the Poppendieck's most recent book (http://www.amazon.com/Leading-Lean-Software-Development-ebook/dp/B002Y1U7VU/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2): Leading Lean Software Development: Results Are not the Point
<benji> heh, that's funny
<benji> bac: sorry, I had a junk yard call me about my car, here are a couple small things I found: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/mv-initialize-lxc/+merge/114239
<bac> thanks benji.
<bac> benji: would you vote on that MP please?
<benji> bac: done
<bac> thx
<bac> weird.  if i use the 'ignore-files' option for nosetests it does the right thing then complains about the version of distribute i have installed.  seems orthogonal on the face.
<bac> by 'complains' i mean failes pre-commit.sh
<gary_poster> means nothing to me :-/
<bac> as a work-around i renamed the files to disabled_ *and* set the execute bit
<gary_poster> :-/
<gary_poster> oh well, hopefully we will fix it soon
<bac> gary_poster: you free to chat soon?
<gary_poster> bac, actually, I will be free to chat only until 4.  My call with Francis is today
<bac> well that might be enough
<bac> i have some quick questions
<bac> quick, to the bat channel
<gary_poster> :-) k
<benji> yay!  I got a totally prompt-less integration test run working.
<benji> It did require .ssh/config hacking, but it's not too bad
 * benji realizes that there is no (exact fit) card for this, and there wouldn't be room for it in the active lane if there were.
<gary_poster> benji, great.  There's room now
<gary_poster> make a card :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I may have to take Wednesday off:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVEPvXBEOSE
<benji> bac or gary_poster: new MP for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpsetup/more-tarmac-friendly/+merge/114263
<gary_poster> benji on call
<benji> k
<benji> bac: is there anything I can do pair-wise with you?
<gary_poster> bac is off till tomorrow benji
<benji> gary_poster: ah; are you done with your call?
<gary_poster> benji, no :-P
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, just got off call :-P
<gary_poster> I assume you need to go?
<gary_poster> I do :-)
<benji> gary_poster: oddly enough, I don't today, but I'll let you go anyway
<gary_poster> benji :-) ok.  youtube is hilarious
<benji> it is, isn't it
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-11
<bac> morning gmb
<bac> hi frankban.  welcome back.  hope you had fun.
<frankban> hi bac, thanks, and yes, the EuroPython was cool
<gmb> Hi bac.
<gmb> Also: hi frankban; I forgot you were back this morning.
<bac> gmb: can we call you Graham Green(e) now?
<gmb> Arf.
<bac> buh dump dump
<bac> though i do quite like his books
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> So you mean the writer. good.
<gmb>  There's a few of them :)
<bac> ah, yes
<bac> oh, i don't know the others
<gmb> bac, Native American actor for a start.
<gmb> Also a British comedian
<bac> though i think i have tried to read 'brighton rock' about three times and never can finish
<gmb> bac, frankban: Can one of you take a gander at https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/lpsetup/death-to-doctests-in-subcommands/+merge/114393?
<bac> gmb: you have a conflict in the MP
<gmb> Crap.
<gmb> Forgot to merge trunk.
<bac> gmb: btw, i've claimed the review
<bac> gmb: can you do a very quick review for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lp-tarmac-configs/tarmac-approvers-list/+merge/114397
<gmb> bac, Sure.
<bac> gmb: please vote but do not approve the MP.  that way it will be self-testing
<gmb> bac, Fixed conflicts and pushed.
<gmb> bac, Okay.
<bac> gmb: why not add the cleanup of the file in the setUp?
<gmb> bac, Because not all the tests create the file. The cleanup will then error because the file doesn't exist.
<bac> gmb: also, i think if you make one big mask by ORing together all of the expected file modes and then XOR with the actual file mode you can do the test in one go.
<gmb> bac, Ah, good point. I'll try that.
<bac> gmb: gotcha
<gmb> bac, I've voted to Approve.
<bac> gmb: also, the text conflict you just fixed may break your tests.  i removed the insertion of the trailing \n.  even if your tests don't break, you could remove the strip() and ensure the contents are the same.
<gmb> Noted, thanks.
<gary_poster> frankban, welcome back!
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, it's good to be back
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad
<gmb> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=501
<gmb> Przemysław Pająk
<gmb> gary_poster, https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/requisitions/RequisitionView.jsp?act=view&id=502&et=REQU&actionId=1.
<gmb> I don't think you're on it as a hiring manager, though, so you might need to ping Alice.
<gary_poster> Oh ok thanks gmb
 * gmb -> lunch
<bac> gary_poster: for testing purposes, would you vote 'Approve' on this MP that graham has already reviewed?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lp-tarmac-configs/tarmac-approvers-list/+merge/114397
<gary_poster> bac, done
<bac> thanks
<gary_poster> bac, dunno if you saw frankban's blessing for removing public and private key args to inithost.  I made a card.  Probably easy to do (or you could fold it into your current work, if that makes sense)
<bac> great
<frankban> gary_poster: have you found something about -s not returning a flat list?
<gary_poster> frankban, no sorry, on calls
<frankban> gary_poster: np
<gary_poster> frankban, if, as a non-root user, you pass multiple steps to a command that must switch to root access, and it works, just move on.  I looked for the email and it didn't help.  What I just said is what I remember
<frankban> gary_poster: ok cool
<bac> hi frankban, if i add 'ignore-files=disabled*' to the lpsetup setup.cfg file then nosetest does not report the test failures and complains about distribute.  i've poked at it but cannot figure out why it is unhappy.  thoughts?
<bac> were we all aware, where 'we' == 'us' - 'me', that the handler listing was order-dependent?
<bac> hi benji, in the README.rst file for pocket-lint you specify sinzui's ppa.  it appears in the normal repos so is there any reason to require the ppa version, other than shininess?
<benji> bac: it may be that in flailing about to find the right package name I got confused and believed that it was only in sinzui's ppa.  If it is available in the regular places, then that is fine too.
<bac> cool
<benji> We can delete the PPA bit or make that a sidebar ("If you want an ultra-fresh version of pocketlint, get it from...")
<frankban> bac: same error here, if the goal is to ignore TestCase.disabled_* tests you can try to add to setup.cfg: exclude=handle_testing|disabled_ . Ignoring whole files is broken here too :-/
<bac> frankban: i'd wanted to disable whole test files
<bac> frankban: chmod +x works, but it is very easy to overlook
<frankban> bac: interesting, it seems to work if you comment the line with-doctest=1 (in setup.cfg). Could you confirm?
<bac> frankban: yes, it works for me the same way.  i note that passing --with-doctest on the command line causes the same problem
<bac> in conjuction with ignore-files
<bac> gary_poster: can you sanity check this diff for my unbreaking lpsetup branch?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1086450/
<gary_poster> bac, on call; looking
<frankban> bac: that distribute error is not print by nose, it's present in distribute_setup.py#153
<frankban> * not printed
<bac> frankban: yes, but it is odd it is triggered dependent on the nose options
<frankban> bac: it works for me if I add "where=lpsetup" to setup.cfg (or -w arg)
<bac> frankban: that is odd
<bac> thanks for looking into it
<frankban> np, and I agree it's odd
<gary_poster> bac, why did you remove sinzui's ppa?
<gary_poster> I think it is still necessary
<gary_poster> (remove from README)
<bac> pocket-lint is in the precise repo, i'm pretty sure
<gary_poster> bac, was not for me
<gary_poster> maybe I installed it with wrong name or something
<bac> Package: python-pocket-lint
<bac> Versions:
<bac> 0.5.30-0ubuntu1 (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<gary_poster> ok bac, dunno.  I just had to do this in the past few days.  no idea.
<gary_poster> not worrying about it
 * bac just trying to streamline
<bac> gary_poster: i'm reverting my vm to the clean snapshot and will then try a install-lxc.
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> well, i have reverted but i'm not bringing my baseline vm up-to-date.  i think it was pre-release precise so i have lots of packages to install
<gary_poster> bac, I have only skimmed so far (looks good) but Karyn tels me I have to take lunch and have a break, and she is right
<gary_poster> I'll review and ping when I return of that's ok
<gary_poster> if
<bac> gary_poster: enjoy your lunch.  is it really 1:30?
<benji> why did we move initialize_lxc into init-host?  that seems like an odd thing to want
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, it was.  Been busy.  BTW, I am skeptical that it will accomplish anything, but you might want to look in on #launchpad-dev
<gary_poster> benji, the biggest driver for that move is the data center.
<bac> gary_poster: who was that masked man/woman?
<gary_poster> benji, in the data center, the webops people will not have root in the lxc host
<gary_poster> but they will (hopefully) have root in the container
<benji> hmm, but "normal" people won't want that, right?  wouldn't that be better as a seperate subcommand?
<gary_poster> Therefore, making init-host able to initialize the Launchpad "host" even when it is an LXC container gives them the maximum amount to share with us
<gary_poster> beyond that, technically it is initializing the Launchpad host whenever it is an LXC container
<gary_poster> benji, notice that it will only happen if it is running in LXC (call_initialize_lxc I think?)
<benji> ah! that's different
<gary_poster> And everyone should want it when their Launchpad host is an LXC container
<gary_poster> bac, I dunno.  Laura mentioned that we were looking for juju help, on the basis of our "please help!" section in the blog
<gary_poster> this person replied that they would help with juju
<benji> oh, so there is some mechanism in the framework that constructs function names from step names and calls "call_initialize_lxc" and uses that to determine if the step should be called or not
<gary_poster> At the least we applied indirect pressure to SpamapS ;-)
<bac> benji: yep
<gary_poster> if they exist
<benji> that's... irritating <0.5 wink>
 * benji hasn't enguaged in frational winkery in quite a while, it's refreshing
<gary_poster> bac, I missed Bulgaria in my search :-P
<gary_poster> sorry bac.  I meant gmb, ^^^
<bac> gary_poster: i'm sure i should understand that
<bac> oh
<bac> maybe not
<gary_poster> :-) it was re candidate search
<bac> bulgaria might be a new country for us
<bac> as will PR...sort of
<gmb> gary_poster, Is the TL call still on the conference no., or is it a hangout these days?
<gary_poster> gmb, hangout.  I'm the whatever it is today, so I'll include you in the ping with the url
<gmb> Thankee.
<gary_poster> bac, finally, to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1086450/ :
<gary_poster> docstring in line 202 maybe should include note that the command is desired to go away?  Maybe?  Wdyt
<bac> gary_poster: cool.  my testing revealed some problems.  re-doing
<gary_poster> bac, oh ok
<gary_poster> should I wait
<bac> gary_poster: proper MP is up, if you're interested
<gary_poster> sure bac
<bac> no, they were trivial (but fatal)
<gary_poster> ok cool
<bac> cannot test install-lxc due to lp-setup in container from package issue
<bac> i made a card for that
<bac> gary_poster: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/fix-inithost-install-lxc/+merge/114486
<gary_poster> lp-setup in container from package: bac, right, thanks.  (There is a temporary work around fwiw, which involves running individual steps and installing the code manually inbetween starting the container and running all the commands in the container)
<gary_poster> (and I have a hack in mind to make this work in the future)
<bac> gary_poster: i'm doing the workaround
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: my tarmac branch didn't land b/c rockstar's tarmac was broken.  he's taking care of it now.
<gary_poster> bac, heh, great
<bac> yummy tarmac chow
<gary_poster> bac, make_launchpad has install arg.  Does anyone ever not pass True to it?
<gary_poster> AFAICT no
<gary_poster> which suggests a cleanup :-)
<gary_poster> Is there a compelling reason to separate setup_launchpad and make_launchpad?  unclear.  don't care a lot though.
<gary_poster> As already mentioned, I think IWBNI finish-inithost had a docstring (and help text?) that indicated that it was slated for eventual removal
<gary_poster> bac, install_lxc should not include inithost.SubCommand.initialize_lxc_step
<gary_poster> that is run in the lxc container for this story, when we run setup_lxc (which calls inithost in the container)
<bac> gary_poster: IWBNI?
<gary_poster> it would be nice if
<bac> oi
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, otherwise looks good to me
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  you noting that stuff in the MP?
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<bac> thanks for the suggestions
<gary_poster> thank you!  Nice to have this working again
<gary_poster> bac, review made
<bac> gary_poster: wait, i think finish-init-host is hosed
<gary_poster> bac, ok
<gary_poster> bac, could it be inithost.SubCommand.initialize_lxc_step ?
<bac> it is running locally, not in the container.  no one calls it in the container as far as i can tell
<gary_poster> As I said, that shoud not be run
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> yes, that needs to be run with ssh in the container.  Sorry for missing that.
<bac> gary_poster: well it needs to run in the 'host', whether that is the container or your 'real' machine
<gary_poster> bac, right.  for install-lxc, it needs to be run in the container, I mean
<bac> gary_poster: right, but if you are running the steps manually you can't do it unless we add a wrapper
<gary_poster> why bac?  I don't understand.  Woud quick call help?
<gary_poster> l
<bac> sure
<gary_poster> bac, I'm in yellowsquad
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-12
<bac> ahoy my yellow friends
<gary_poster> hiya
<gary_poster> nice trip report frankban.  about concurrent.futures you said "Guido doesn't like them...".  Did you mean concurrent.futures or futures.as_completed?
<frankban> gary_poster: I mean callbacks
<gary_poster> frankban, oh!  I see
<gary_poster> interesting.  Wil look at that more closely later
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, call in 1
<gary_poster> @ http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad
<gary_poster> gmb you on the way?
<gary_poster> benji, re tarmac automation: got a lot of pushback about bootstrap not sending the key properly (I didn't help anything by doing a classic "gary gets off on the wrong foot by calling a tomato a potato" mistake, where in this case it was calling bootstrap deploy).  However, hazmat suggested that we could set $HOME
<gary_poster> and then generate .juju and .ssh
<gary_poster> not a horrible idea
<benji> interesting
<benji> a hack, but still interesting
<gary_poster> benji, meanwhile, on #juju other people are having interesting ideas
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> by from non-direct-juju people :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad ?
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<benji> The best solution for us to implement right away seems to be either "nothing" (i.e., keep it the way it works now with having to tweak your ssh config) or hacking $HOME for the duration of the test run
<benji> hmm, but hacking $HOME may well not work if the user has some ssh config that needs to apply to all machines (like always bouncing the connection through a gatekeeper machine)
<benji> I guess we could copy their .ssh/config to the new $HOME location and then append our shut-up-AWS config to the end, but it is starting to get really hacky
<gary_poster> benji, agree, thought as much
<gary_poster> gmb, call in 7?
<gmb> gary_poster, Yep.
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> gary_poster, Yellow hangout or elsewhere?
<gary_poster> gmb, yellow hangout
<gmb> kk
<bac> gary_poster: create_lxc, when in install_lxc, had an --install-subunit option.  it looks like it got dropped in the move to initlxc.py.  that should be added back, no?
<gary_poster> yes good idea: init-lxc should have that option
<gmb> gary_poster, Lost you
<bac> gary_poster: i'm making progress but might benefit from pairing if you're available after lunch
<gary_poster> bac, ok, sounds good
<bac> gary_poster: ok, i'm grabbing some food now
<gary_poster> cool bac, will do the same in a few
<frankban> gary_poster: what do you think about adding a check for repository, branch and checkout directories existence in init-repo? Exiting with an error if they already exist?
<gary_poster> frankban, +1
<frankban> cool
<gary_poster> frankban, we will need to think pretty caefully about the developer story
<gary_poster> frankban, so far it's been fairly neglected other than the big picture
<gary_poster> that's the kind of change will be good for developers, I think
<frankban> gary_poster: I agree. I am also inclined to rename settings.CHECKOUT_DIR to settings.LP_REPOSITORY_DIR. CHECKOUT_DIR seems confusing...
<gary_poster> frankban, a lot of the names have been confusing since the refactoring.  I thought we fixed that one though--isn't that the name of the default checkout directory, rather than the path to the default repository
<gary_poster> ?
<frankban> gary_poster: in init-repo CHECKOUT_DIR is the default for --repository, and LP_CHECKOUT_NAME is the default for --checkout-name
<gary_poster> frankban, heh, ok, yeah you are right :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I managed to get the "originals" backup directory working, but I think we should discuss the security implications
<gary_poster> great, and, uh-oh :-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, I'll ping in just a few more
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, yellowsquad when you are ready
<benji> gary_poster: I'm coming back
<bac> gary_poster: ready at 3:30?
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<bac> benji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088608/  <- tb traceback
<benji> bac: is this on a machine you've never used tb on before?
<bac> benji: yes
<bac> gary_poster: trying to get plugin installed
<gary_poster> :-) k
<bac> gah
<benji> bac: hmm, I may not have the dependencies or PPA set up right then, it sounds like you need my patched version of python-vte (or whatever the package name is)
<benji> bac: try sudo apt-get install python-vte
<bac> gary_poster: you there?
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<gary_poster> bac, I'm here now
<benji> bac: did you get tb happy?
<bac> benji: yes,thanks.  sorry i didn't give you feedback
<benji> bac: was it my suggestion that fixed it?  if so, I need to figure out why that wasn't automatically installed when you apt-get installed termbeamer
<bac> yes, installing python-vte made it work
<bac> benji: ^
<bac> benji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088767/
<bac> what are those 0s and nulls?
#launchpad-yellow 2012-07-13
<gary_poster> benji, some small conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpsetup/bug-1023519-store-version-information/+merge/114736
<benji> gary_poster: thanks; looking
<gary_poster> welcome
<benji> gary_poster: fixed and pushed
<bac> hi gary_poster
<bac> i re-ran lxc-install last night and it failed on make schema.  looks like it is trying to do that in the wrong directory
<benji> you know, Launchpad really should email you when an MP has a conflict
<gary_poster> bac ok
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban http://tinyurl.com/yellowsquad
<gary_poster> http://codesinger.blogspot.com/2012/07/yellow-squad-weekly-topics-july-6.html
<bac> benji: done
<benji> bac: thanks
<benji> bac: I responded tou your (excellet) review https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpsetup/bug-1023519-store-version-information/+merge/114736/comments/246891
<benji> if all that sounds good I will go ahead and mark the MP as approved
<bac> benji: sounds good.  thanks.
<bac> gary_poster:  i got my branch to work and have created a new branch and MP:  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lpsetup/fix-inithost-install-lxc-deux/+merge/114896
<gary_poster> bac, reviewing
<gary_poster> bac fully approved (vote and status)
<bac> thanks gary_poster
 * bac -> BLT
<frankban> gary_poster: unfortunately I can not create a fake repository under /tmp/, because then init-repo complains about repository not being inside my home directory.
<frankban> gary_poster: I can think about 2 solutions: 1) create the repository inside a temporary dir in the home or 2) this is an integration test that must be run using juju
<gary_poster> frankban, as to #2, we want it part of the integration juju tests anyway (also, I guess?  I thought you were working on an integration test)
<gary_poster> frankban, but as to 1, yeah, why not?
<gary_poster> frankban, you can pass dir to tempfile functions, looks like
<frankban> gary_poster: yes
<frankban> gary_poster: what I'd like to do is:
<frankban> 1. create a fake source repository using a template (as we discussed) under /tmp/
<frankban> 2. test init-repo passing --source [fake source] with and without --checkout
<frankban> 3. check the command does not raise errors
<frankban> 4. check for the fake file to be correctly present in the checkout (or in the branch if --no-checkout is passed)
<frankban> 5. destroy the source, destroy the target, done.
<gary_poster> frankban, sounds great, except make step 1 work with source in ~/[tempdir] (or checkout/[tempdir]?), right?
<frankban> (the fake file is just one test file added and committed to the source
<gary_poster> frankban, please as I said on call, eventually I want fake repo to have more contents
<frankban> gary_poster: the source file can be in /tmp/, it can be everywhere, the repository to create must be under ~
<gary_poster> frankban, oh, right.
<gary_poster> my sentence "please as I said on call," was edited badly.  just meant "as I said on call"
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, we can reuse the fake source for integration tests in the future
<gary_poster> great
<frankban> gary_poster: so, for this unit tests, i am going to create a temp repository in the home, right?
<gary_poster> frankban, right.  To be ore specific, you are going to use tempdir to create a tempdir in ~; then you will make repo in ~/[tempdir], right?
<gary_poster> s/ore/more/
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, repository will be something like tempfile.mktemp(dir='~')
<gary_poster> frankban, perfect
<frankban> gary_poster: for the lpsetup package, it's near my EOD and I will try to add these changes to my branch, so...
 * gary_poster listens
<frankban> gary_poster: I don't think I can take care of that
<gary_poster> frankban, sure, of course!  would you like to pass it off to someone else, or save it for Monday, or pass it off to someone else, and in case they don't finish it you'll do it on Monday? :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: I meant I can not take care of building a new lpsetup package, I can do that on Monday, or I pass it off if you need the new package today
<gary_poster> frankban, oh duh, sorry
<gary_poster> frankban, cool, thanks for letting me know
<gary_poster> I didn't read carefully enough and missed the transition
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, np
<bac> gary_poster, benji: regarding versioning, it seems we need to keep track of 1) contents of deleted files, 2) names of modified files, and 3) names of added files on a per-version basis.  when the version changes we can 1) restore the deleted files, 2) unmodify the ones we changed if we put fences around beginning and end of our changes, 3) remove the added files.
<bac> we cannot restore modified files to the original since the dev or system could've made other changes in the meantime.  perhaps this is obvious and you've already noted it.
<gary_poster> bac, agreed.  benji, we had a list of four items on a google doc.  do you still have that hanging around?
<gary_poster> four things that we thought we ought to save
<gary_poster> probably can find
<benji> gary_poster: yep, one sec
<benji> bac, they are in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lpsetup/+bug/1023519
<_mup_> Bug #1023519: Store version information <lpsetup:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023519 >
<bac> i read that bug this morning but it doesn't state explicitly what i was thinking above
<gary_poster> bac, true.  what you wrote has thought through some of the points more thoroughly.
<gary_poster> bac, perhaps it would be worthwhile to add that as a comment to the bug, or to update the description.  Beyond that...
<bac> sure
<gary_poster> bac, I was trying to think if I could see a card that ought to be made from that, but I don't see one--unless we don't add the footers yet?
<bac> we do not add footers
<gary_poster> if we don't add the footer "fence" that would be worth a card
<gary_poster> +1 for card then, bac.  Thank you.
